# Exhaust tip options



## jeffs42885 (May 8, 2012)

Hey all

My 09 CC 2.0t looks kinda lame from the rear. The tips aren't polished or anything. I was going to buy some universal tips and throw them on but I just wanted to see what other options I have. 

I do not want to change the exhaust btw

Thanks


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tmlyl5
Sent from Squizzles iPhone 4S


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

I put on Audi Q5 tips. Part no: 8K0 071 761


----------



## jeffs42885 (May 8, 2012)

Gorgeous car man. Thanks btw what rims are those 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?aviedl
Sent from Squizzles iPhone 4S


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

jeffs42885 said:


> Gorgeous car man. Thanks btw what rims are those


OEM Audi Q7 rims 20x9 offset +40 (incl. adaptors)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Agreed on the rims, beautiful!!!!!! Here is a pic of mine.....I'm using Tapatalk and wanted to test the upload process


----------



## jeffs42885 (May 8, 2012)

Stock ride height?.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wcrniv
Sent from Squizzles iPhone 4S


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes sir, stock ride height...I wanted to go lower but for now the body kit gives the impression that it is lower.


----------



## jeffs42885 (May 8, 2012)

Gorgeous cars. Last question..

Where's the best place to get the Rline body kit


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ewic1t
Sent from Squizzles iPhone 4S


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

You can just get the stock VW Passat / CC chrome tips. VW has reduced the MSRP to $49, so I mailordered mine from http://www.vwdiscountparts.com/. They have them for $34 but shipping is $12, but no tax! 

If you order other smaller stuff, shipping is the same so take advantage of that.

Those tips are part number: 3C0-071-910-U and they fit 2.0T and 3.6 exhausts. They hare nice and heavy stainless steel.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jeffs42885 said:


> Gorgeous cars. Last question..
> 
> Where's the best place to get the Rline body kit
> 
> ...


Best place in my opinion is the dealer! It's done right from the first time and the figment is perfect! It's pricey though.......


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Agreed on the rims, beautiful!!!!!! Here is a pic of mine.....I'm using Tapatalk and wanted to test the upload process
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NastyRLine (Jul 14, 2011)

Pookie64 said:


> You can just get the stock VW Passat / CC chrome tips. VW has reduced the MSRP to $49, so I mailordered mine from http://www.vwdiscountparts.com/. They have them for $34 but shipping is $12, but no tax!
> 
> If you order other smaller stuff, shipping is the same so take advantage of that.
> 
> Those tips are part number: 3C0-071-910-U and they fit 2.0T and 3.6 exhausts. They hare nice and heavy stainless steel.


Any pics of the tips from this site? Want to make sure they are exactly what I want


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

NastyRLine,

Here you go. Remember that these are bolt ons and not welded so you can see the hardware if you look closely . But not from an everyday driving down the street, The welded nuts are Stainless as well as the bold. The bolts are 4mm hex screws and if done correctly, disappear into the nut on the lower side. See pics..

http://s7.postimage.org/g6l2e7ah7/P1020181.jpg

http://s18.postimage.org/4cec06b5l/P1020180.jpg


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

$90 bucks at







the dealer simple to install


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Just curious. The stock exhaust line is made of stainless steel. Has anyone made the effort to polish the existing OEM exhaust tips? I know it can be done: *Clicky click*


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Bought mine at the dealer as well


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> KOWCC said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed on the rims, beautiful!!!!!! Here is a pic of mine.....I'm using Tapatalk and wanted to test the upload process
> ...


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine is the r-line and yea I'm lowered on eibach until the koni ss arrive in few days


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Thought i'd join the white R-line page


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Mine is the r-line and yea I'm lowered on eibach until the koni ss arrive in few days


How do you like the Eibachs. I had eibachs on my jeep srt8 and loved them. Why are you getting ride of them?? How about selling them to me?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Thought i'd join the white R-line page


Welcome!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

They ride great no issues at all I just want to go lil bit lower maybe half inch lower , springs are already sold sorry I got mine at bell tire springs labor and alignment for $500 you should bring your car 14 Woodward on Friday nights everyone meets up there when it's nice out


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> They ride great no issues at all I just want to go lil bit lower maybe half inch lower , springs are already sold sorry I got mine at bell tire springs labor and alignment for $500 you should bring your car 14 Woodward on Friday nights everyone meets up there when it's nice out


Cool, I'll try to make it.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> I put on Audi Q5 tips. Part no: 8K0 071 761


Car looks great :thumbup:

What (if anything) is the difference between the Q5 tips and the OEM CC ones?


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

10CC said:


> Car looks great :thumbup:
> 
> What (if anything) is the difference between the Q5 tips and the OEM CC ones?


I guess the only difference is that you fix the CC ones with a screw and the Q5 with clamps which are inside the tips.


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> I guess the only difference is that you fix the CC ones with a screw and the Q5 with clamps which are inside the tips.


Yes, that seems to be it; although I personally don't know if the Audi ones are thicker. The VW ones are already plenty heavy. For the price ($34) I can't complain!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

CC Exhaust Tips - Chrome (2.0T & 3.6L)

*Click Here*


----------



## losterdamus (May 14, 2012)

Pookie64 said:


> You can just get the stock VW Passat / CC chrome tips. VW has reduced the MSRP to $49, so I mailordered mine from http://www.vwdiscountparts.com/. They have them for $34 but shipping is $12, but no tax!
> 
> If you order other smaller stuff, shipping is the same so take advantage of that.
> 
> Those tips are part number: 3C0-071-910-U and they fit 2.0T and 3.6 exhausts. They hare nice and heavy stainless steel.


Is the $49 for the pair or do i have to order 2. Thanks!


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

It's for the pair.


----------

